# Indy fright fest '04



## Stone Angel (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone intrested in a scary weekend session. O gaming this all Fears eve. Since this Halloween is on a Sunday the Fri-Sat gaming should be spooky and off the chain. 

I have been dying to test my Hogwarts d20 on some grown people. Halloween at the castle sounds perfect!

Also I have been wanting to play X-Crawl and this presents another oppurtunity. 

I am thinking about renting out a suite at a hotel or even one at the convention center and of course there is always the lake house. Nice and isolated and perfect for serial killers!

Well lets see who signs up and we can go from there.

P.S: The "wife" can entertain the better halves that don't game. Letting them crash at the house and go candy snatching or movie watching or whatever.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Uruk (Oct 28, 2004)

Did you get any bites on this?  I was tossing around the idea of doing some sort of Halloween game.


----------

